# Surf fishing near Destin/Miramar beach



## boyscout (Jun 18, 2013)

Hello from Wisconsin. Have a (in-law) family reunion last week in June- Miramar beach. House rental about 200 yards or so from shore. I was wondering what are my chances of catching anything from the beach? Day..night? Picked up a couple of 8 ft med heavy casters with a couple of old casting reels. I would be bait fishing. The rigs will have to do as I don't visit the surf often..they will do double duty on some catfishing and maybe some Great Lakes salmon trout fishing. My basic question is what should I expect as far as crowded beaches, possible catch for eating. If I end up skunked, hey a bad day fishing is better than a good day with the in-laws! I am working on getting some distance on my casting, have flattened out a bunch of 2 oz bank sinkers plus have some eggs and pyramids; converting a stroller into a makeshift surf cart. Even purchased a cheap umbrella...I don't do the sun well. 
Looking forward to any replies... I've learned a lot already from lurking, but it is a bit different than sitting on a five gallon bucket on 30 inches of ice, staring down a hole wondering whats coming up from the other side, trying like heck to keep your beer from freezing into slush!

tight lines- tony


----------



## fishheadspin (Jun 9, 2008)

I will be there too. I stay here often. It will be crowded so fish early and late evenings. Also huge full moon next week so go at night...you can catch whiting.pomps blues reds sharks And tons of catfish!!!!


----------



## Bayfisher (Jun 7, 2013)

If your anywhere near crab trap, from 8 AM onwards the beach will be packed. If you set up early (6-7ish) then most people will steer clear of you while fishing (hopefully). As far as what you catch, fishheadspin hit it dead on. I suggest getting a sand flea rake or be prepared to try to catch them with your hands. They are excellent bait, and when you catch a bait fish such as a ladyfish or hardtail, you can use them as bait for bigger game.


----------



## Yellowrivermudder (Dec 22, 2012)

As mentioned above, the last week of June will be the waning phase of the full-moon cycle...which a lot of fisherman claim it makes a difference. Sometimes it does. Surf fishing, from my numerous experiences, depends on a lot of variables, but little on tides. During a neap tide, I catch just as many fish, like pompano, as I do during a Spring tide. Grab up some sand fleas in the surf (this month they are abundant), bait them on some triple/double bottom drop rigs with floats, and size 2, 1, or 1/0 circle hooks, and your bank or pyramid weights and you'll be in business. I haven't fished Miramar beach, but I have fished a half a dozen other sections of beach, and snagged plenty of fish. Using orange or yellow floats with red, or orange beads will attract the fish to your bait. There are large schools of baitfish running the coast this time of year, such as lady fish, hard tail, blue fish, pin fish, and hopefully soon the menhaden will be here. You'll need a couple of PVC rod holders, and a rake (mentioned above) will give you all the free bait you'll need. If you want more information on how to fish the beach more efficiently I'd be glad to share. Tight lines!!! YRM


----------



## boyscout (Jun 18, 2013)

Thanks for the ton of info, everyone! I'll be making the rod holders this week and possibly a crab rake if I find time. I'll be tying up rigs on the drive down, my wife prefers to drive the vehicle, and it'll be two days as we have three small kids. Night fishing...is it "allowed" meaning are there times you can't be on the beach? We are lodged off of Snowdrift Lane/Road ("snowdrift"????) and I access the beach near there. 
I've been checking out a few recipes as I love to eat fish, but I don't understand the "bleeding out" concept for salt fish. I Know it has to do w/ urine/ ammonia, but if someone could tell me how to properly kill/ bleed out/ keep my catch fresh til I get back to the lodge, that would be great. AND i know every has there opinion on what is "ggod" fish and what is "trash" fish...we do too up here in the north freshwater area. But I used to chef and have found that most any fish,(or game) when properly field dressed, and cleaned/ cared for will cook up nicely in its own way. Simple advice on this will be very appreciated.

yellowrivermudder- thanks for the offer of more advice. I'll definitely take you up on that, look for a pm/message later on- thanks-


----------

